# free homers to a good home!!!!!!!



## pigeon4ever (Jul 15, 2002)

i have about 13 homers. they are free flying. i cant have them anymore because i will be moving into a appartment. i live in california. hilmar,california. if their is anyone interested in getting them please respond. they are at no cost. i just want them to have a good home.


----------

